# Residential Panel Neutral position



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

I had a service panel swap today and it would have been handy to move the main neutral lug to the left side. I've never done this and have always left it in its factory position on the right. But since the left bar is also a neutral bar I don't know why it would be incorrect.
The conductors entered the panel from the back on the left knockout of the CH BR panel. I ended up replacing the cable anyway as the neutral was obviously overheated several times in the past.

Is it OK to move the lug to the left bar?


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

Post a pic. Most panels with two neutral bars have a stud on each side that you can bolt a lug onto. Like the Square D panels. The instructions tell you to move the lug to either left bar or right bar depending on the main being too or bottom fed .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

GatewaySparky said:


> I had a service panel swap today and it would have been handy to move the main neutral lug to the left side. I've never done this and have always left it in its factory position on the right. But since the left bar is also a neutral bar I don't know why it would be incorrect.
> The conductors entered the panel from the back on the left knockout of the CH BR panel. I ended up replacing the cable anyway as the neutral was obviously overheated several times in the past.
> 
> Is it OK to move the lug to the left bar?


Yes , as long as you're not modifying the lug or stud on any way . Most new residential panels already come set up with provisions to land the neutral on either side .


----------



## GatewaySparky (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry, no pics. But thank you for your replies. I'm sure to come across the situation again and I will move the lug if needed and allowed.:thumbsup:


----------

